# Torrent server



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 21, 2011)

I need to maintain a lot of software via torrent downloads (mostly linux .isos).  Anyone know of a good torrent "daemon" that runs in the background?  Doesn't need a GUI.  Optimally I would like to be able to just copy over the torrent file to a directory and have it automatically download it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 21, 2011)

You're looking for a torrent _client_, not a torrent _server_. Clients can be daemons as well.

There are several topics about this, and you will just get the same answers in here: *a* prefers *rtorrent*, *b* prefers *transmission*, *c* prefers *ktorrent*, etc. Search the forums for 'torrent' and you should be able to see what's already been written several times. In the end you will have to install them and try them for yourself.

For me: I run rtorrent (net-p2p/rtorrent) 365/24/7. Drop a .torrent in a directory, and it will start. Auto-stop on a preset ratio (like 1:1), optional web-based GUI (net-p2p/rtgui), but the builtin ncurses interface works just fine. Runs fine under sysutils/tmux or sysutils/screen (which in effect daemonizes it, but making it accessible whenever you need it).


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2011)

net-p2p/transmission-daemon


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 21, 2011)

And there we go ...


----------

